# Guppy Fry



## GalGuppy (May 4, 2012)

Hey! Okay, so my guppy yesterday had one baby. She's still looks like she's ready to pop. I had one guppy fry months ago, but the thing got eaten before I could catch it, that was from a different mama. So anyway I caught the fry and put it in it's own tank. And so it's been doing well. But I was wondering when will Mama have more? I've been keeping a close eye on her. *pc

Oh, and also my guppy that had a baby like a month or two ago isn't pregnant again. She's skinny, but still has a really dark gravid spot. And I was wondering what in the world is going on.*c/p*


----------



## Elz7676 (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm not one to know an awful lot apart from what i've read with fry. I've also always kept my livebearers same sex to prevent it.

With your guppy though from my knowledge I would guess she'd have the rest in a few days.

Also a very good tip with fry, put floating plants in your tank or marbles on the floor of the tank. They need fine places to hide so the parents can't get to them until they're big enough to defend themselves.

Good luck!


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Yay for guppy fry! They can have the fry in spurts because sometimes the fry will develop at different rates in their bodies. So when some are done, they pop out, making room for the rest to develop. There is no way of knowing when she will have the rest, just keep an eye on her


----------

